# Electric gates/intercom



## stuartlowb (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am having some electric gates installed in the next couple of months at the end of a long drive so want a video intercom system installed. This will be hard wired. Can any of you recommend a good system as a google search shows dozens of systems and I don't know which ones are the best to go for. Ideally I would want a monitor in the house that is portable so we can have it in the room that we are sitting at the time.

Cheers,


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

PM Gazzer, he used to have his own business making and fitting gates, he'll no doubt be familiar with intercom systems


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer has not been on the forum since june


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

YoungOldUn said:


> Gazzer has not been on the forum since june


Yeah, that's why I suggested a pm as he'd get an email notification


----------



## stuartlowb (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for your help Guys, will drop a pm.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.bpt.co.uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer has not been on the forum since june
> ...


I tried emailing him a couple of weeks back but had no reply


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

why a hard wire, i would have thot wifi would be much more practicle


----------



## stuartlowb (Sep 23, 2007)

roddy said:


> why a hard wire, i would have thot wifi would be much more practicle


The distance from the gates to the house is about 300m so hardwire is the most stable/reliable solution.

BPT seem to come the most highly recommended.

Cheers,


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

stuartlowb said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > why a hard wire, i would have thot wifi would be much more practicle
> ...


Plus if hard wired you could utilise a UPS backup as if you ever had a power outage you don't want to be left unable to get out of your drive (I know most have a manual release but depends on weight of gates)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Why not a monitor that you can view via your tv screen - we have this on our cameras as well as recording it. You do need an audible alarm though so that you flick to the channel to look who's around!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

stuartlowb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having some electric gates installed in the next couple of months at the end of a long drive so want a video intercom system installed. This will be hard wired. Can any of you recommend a good system as a google search shows dozens of systems and I don't know which ones are the best to go for. Ideally I would want a monitor in the house that is portable so we can have it in the room that we are sitting at the time.
> 
> Cheers,


Have you got anything in place for parcel deliveries?

I have often thought about electric gates but because i have a lot of parcels delivered it would be a pain.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The hard wired camera could translate to a fixed IP and you could view that on your mobile phone so making it portable even away from your property.

Gazzer's probably dropped his phone down the toilet again :roll: :wink:


----------



## PaulDensom (7 mo ago)

Hey, guys. Sorry for writing in this thread. I'm new, but I've wanted to be a part of your forum for a long time. And it just so happens. That I'm looking for a damn intercom. Googled the specs and ended up here. Maybe this is just the best place to get real reviews? Anyone here?


----------



## ElaisaJohnny (7 mo ago)

PaulDensom said:


> Hey, guys. Sorry for writing in this thread. I'm new, but I've wanted to be a part of your forum for a long time. And it just so happens. That I'm looking for a damn intercom. Googled the specs and ended up here. Maybe this is just the best place to get real reviews? Anyone here?


Hey, Paul! Oh my gosh, are you managed to move to the UK. The best brand here is the paxton I think. But you first need to determine the minimum list of devices and accessories necessary for the full operation of the intercom system. If anything - write in person, I will tell you everything in detail.
All other accessories such as mounting kit or bracket for the outdoor panel / video doorbell, are included as standard with these devices and do not have to buy them specially (unless, of course, you are using some non-standard installation system).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, An Old 8 year old post resurrected by 2 1st time posters, coincidence or just a way to advertise a website,
Hoggy.


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

HIKvision do a good video intercom with app on your phone, probably the most underrated security products in the market due to the Chinese connection but very good, have recently had these installed on a site I work on 👍


----------

